# Ft Mcrae Sheepies!!



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Me and my wife and a small group of friends camped at Ft Mcrae this weekend. It started off a little slow due to some boat trouble but we ended up having a blast. I was only able to fish for about an hour on the Hobie before my chain cable on my mirage drive broke but in that hour i smashed em! Didnt keep any. just fished for fun. Lots of sheepies! Had a school of spanish busting bait in the cove the whole weekend. Caught a few of them too.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

good job ryan looks like yall had a great time out there


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! nice catch! and nice fish too!


----------

